# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  inverse function

## kckid12

How do I do the inverse of .000366469, I don't see an inverse function ?

----------


## shg

=1/0.003...

----------


## Paul

Hi KCKid,

I don't believe there's a native INVERSE function for Excel worksheets.  You can either use 

*=1/A1*

or write a user-defined function, then you could use inverse, e.g.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Place that in a module (ALT+F11, Insert, Module) and you can then use the =INVERSE(cell) in the worksheet.

----------


## chaitanya sagar

SHG, that's simple and easy. I did not understand what inverse was! I love this forum.

----------

